# Windows Security



## Bow (Aug 24, 2008)

Is Windows Security, Fire Wall and Defender enough to protect a system?  All I use it for is games, email, and some surfin the net.


----------



## thraxed (Aug 24, 2008)

Is there a hidden camera somewhere?


----------



## Firedomain (Aug 24, 2008)

i would say, deffinately not!

if you want the best security there is, get kaspersky internet security 2009.
There is a 30 day trial from there site & after that you can buy a liscence from ebay for 1 year for under $15!

hunt around virus protection roundups & u'll see that 99% of the time KIS is #1


----------



## pagalms (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm running x64 Vista without any additional AV software and never had anything more than just few tracking cookies un IE temp folder.


----------



## Firedomain (Aug 24, 2008)

if you could do me a favor & run the free scanner from this page http://www.kaspersky.com/virusscanner

would be good to know outta curiosity.


----------



## drdaver (Aug 24, 2008)

i have used clamwin antivirus for two years now and in that time i have had no problems. i do lots of internet, email, and downloading. just gotta be smart about what you click on and what you download and such!!


----------



## pagalms (Aug 24, 2008)

Firedomain said:


> if you could do me a favor & run the free scanner from this page http://www.kaspersky.com/virusscanner
> 
> would be good to know outta curiosity.



Scanned only C: drive, because D is empty and E is only pagefile. It found nothing.


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 24, 2008)

Depends how much you use it and what you look at really. i use Kaspersky IS. but for people I make PC's for who dont want to buy extra stuff. I just allow windows own security to do its job, then put avast on there to cover the Anti-virus.


----------



## Firedomain (Aug 25, 2008)

yer, thats good 2 know. its just that 90% of the time i'll get a pc with no additional virus protection & i usually find hundreds of infections.


----------



## Triprift (Aug 25, 2008)

Yep i use Kaspersky too excellent stuff #7 that is ive heard about 09 is it much different from 7 fd?


----------



## mrhuggles (Aug 25, 2008)

that free online scanner got a false positive on me


----------



## Firedomain (Aug 26, 2008)

it differs a little. the GUI is slightly different & it has a new automated system that eliminates the majority of user input.
is quite good actually.

& i highly doubt it was a false positive. was it by any chance a keygen or something?


----------



## kid41212003 (Aug 26, 2008)

In Windows Vista, Defender itself is not an anti-virus, rather, It's anti-malware.

Like many others said, I'm also using KIS (Kaspersky) on x64 Vista.


----------

